# What's happened to Resort Villas@ Welk Resorts Inventory



## itchyfeet (Sep 30, 2017)

Within the last month I've noticed that there is little exchange inventory for Welk Resorts in Escondido with II.  There used to be many units all the time.  Anybody know what is going on?


----------



## hajjah (Oct 1, 2017)

There were a few units available on II last month during the Platinum 5 day sale.  We're booked in December and only paid $274 for the getaway.  I haven't seen much either sine then.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2017)

I have booked us there once every two or three years and was looking at 2018.  Nothing really in II the last few days.  What is the deal?  The resort is HUGE between all of the different sections.  Does anyone have a clue?


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 3, 2017)

I posted this same question recently.  RCI also has very little inventory.  Wondering if Welk is using another exchange company.


----------



## mash84121 (Oct 3, 2017)

This is very strange, I was looking just a couple of weeks ago and there was a ton of inventory. I'm also not seeing any inventory in Palm Springs, Tahoe or Cabo.


----------



## DAman (Oct 3, 2017)

mash84121 said:


> This is very strange, I was looking just a couple of weeks ago and there was a ton of inventory. I'm also not seeing any inventory in Palm Springs, Tahoe or Cabo.


I'm glad someone noticed this too. I like Tahoe and was curious about the lack of inventory in II. Did a contractual agreement expire?


----------



## klpca (Oct 3, 2017)

itchyfeet said:


> I posted this same question recently.  RCI also has very little inventory.  Wondering if Welk is using another exchange company.


I took a quick look at TPI and GPX and didn't see anything. I'll check HGVC and SFX when I get home. Odd.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 4, 2017)

Sometimes in the past when searching for Socal, Welk was all I would see. And seems I would ALWAYS see. Very strange indeed.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 4, 2017)

There's been an effort over the last few years by resorts to keep their units from appearing on instant exchange with interval. I believe the sales force of these companies believe it hurts their sales efforts when prospects tell them there's no need to own when it's easy to exchange in. It's more likely that Welk resorts has implemented some sort of inventory control with II that, in effect, hides their units from hitting the online instant exchange.

Just because all those units are somehow being hidden doesn't mean there still not available, you just have to make a request through II. It's a change I've had to make these last three years when exchanging into other Marriott resorts. Exchanges I use to be able to make as an instant exchange now require I request them. 

It is an inconvenience for us. For instance I use to be able to see what was available in Palm Desert and decide which of the Marriott resorts we wanted to take and what check in days where available. We'd prefer a Saturday check in to Sunday more than a particular resort for instance. Having to make the request allows II to put us where/when they want us. So instead of a Saturday to Saturday exchange we ended up with a Sunday to Sunday exchange, and that cost me another $300 in airfare for this particular trip. 

The reality is it diminishes the value of II to us to make weeks exchanges. A move I believe a lot of management companies like because they're moving to points programs with internal exchanges to "lock in" their customers. It gives their sales force validity when they say, if you want to stay with us, you have to own with us. It takes away the objection of how easy they are to exchange into.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 4, 2017)

When we owned in the Welk system a few years ago, they would bulk deposit units well in advance as a standard procedure. If I wanted to make a reservation and deposit a unit into II they would simply assign one of the bulk deposited weeks to my account. I don't have any insights into whether they have changed their procedures, since we sold our points several years ago.

Of course this didn't apply to the older units, which were the fixed weeks in Lawrence Welk Resort. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## klpca (Oct 4, 2017)

Looked at SFX/HGVC (RCI portal) and nothing. Welks FAQ page still references Interval International as their exchange company, so maybe they are just hiding the inventory.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2017)

I think Doug has this figured out.  I remember Orange Lake was having an absolute fit with RCI for the reduced exchange points for their inventory, which was substantial and available all of the time.  Apparently they decided to go with RCI Points for the enter resort, eliminating those easy exchanges at 7,500 points (all weeks' resorts can be had for few points last-minute).  Now they are still very easy to get in weeks.  

We will see if an ongoing search picks up a date I can use.  I am really looking way ahead for this exchange.


----------



## hjtug (Oct 11, 2017)

Over several years we have used II Exchanges and Getaways to trade into Welk in spring or fall to visit with our son and family in Southern California.  When I came across this thread I did an II search yesterday for Welk availability and sure enough nothing showed up.  Today one Getaway week showed up for an LWR two-bedroom unit in March.  But the Platinum Member cost was over $1100 for for the week - much more than we have paid in the past.


----------



## jjluhman (Oct 12, 2017)

klpca said:


> Looked at SFX/HGVC (RCI portal) and nothing. Welks FAQ page still references Interval International as their exchange company, so maybe they are just hiding the inventory.



I just looked at the online II directory in locations that have Welk resorts and could not find any of the Welk resorts.  Did they leave II?


----------



## klpca (Oct 12, 2017)

jjluhman said:


> I just looked at the online II directory in locations that have Welk resorts and could not find any of the Welk resorts.  Did they leave II?


I still see the Escondido and Palm Desert resorts in the resort directory. Where are you looking?


----------



## jjluhman (Oct 12, 2017)

klpca said:


> I still see the Escondido and Palm Desert resorts in the resort directory. Where are you looking?


Thank you for checking me!   I see them now - I think I was looking for them to start with W and be at the end of the list. Sorry!


----------



## klpca (Oct 12, 2017)

jjluhman said:


> Thank you for checking me!   I see them now - I think I was looking for them to start with W and be at the end of the list. Sorry!


No worries! I'm glad that they are still in the directory. I wonder if Welk management just discovered that all of their units were showing up in the instant exchange inventory and preferred that they be filled using requests.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 14, 2017)

Somebody on the Interval Intl forums said that they read that Welk was transferring over to RCI.  But the link apparently no longer works.  So, there is no way to verify that rumor.


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 18, 2017)

Credit to samara64,
the Welks are back in II.

I see Palm Springs, Welk Resort and Villas on the Green and Branson right now.


----------



## samara64 (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Hudshut

Was looking in while holding on a phone call. Still looking for a friend for Thanksgiving in Socal. We will be in Seaside this year. Love that resort.

Do not see any FSA for that week this year. Normally there have been few units in past years.


----------



## krj9999 (Oct 18, 2017)

Some winter weeks showed up recently in II.


----------



## granny smith (Oct 30, 2017)

Need a place for September 2018 in San Luis Obispo CA area. Any suggestions?


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 30, 2017)

granny smith said:


> Need a place for September 2018 in San Luis Obispo CA area. Any suggestions?


Worldmark has a few units there.  You will find it hard to exchange into in summer.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 30, 2017)

granny smith said:


> Need a place for September 2018 in San Luis Obispo CA area. Any suggestions?



The closest timeshare to SLO is San Luis Bay Inn in Avila Beach.  It trades through RCI.  The next closest is the WM in Pismo Beach but it is a very small resort with only 20 units and they are tiny, cramped and you can hear anything said in any unit.  They are my least favorite of the WM resorts.   

Sue


----------



## krj9999 (Jan 8, 2018)

Welk website confirms the switch over to RCI as primary exchange company.  Seems like 2018 is somewhat of a transition year (at least with regard to Welk covering owner's II costs).  See FAQs at bottom of page.

https://welkresorts.com/own/rci/


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 8, 2018)

krj9999 said:


> Welk website confirms the switch over to RCI as primary exchange company.  Seems like 2018 is somewhat of a transition year (at least with regard to Welk covering owner's II costs).  See FAQs at bottom of page.
> 
> https://welkresorts.com/own/rci/



Yes, they are switching to RCI.  But some owners will continue to exchange through ii and/or will be dual affiliated.  That is why about eight of the older Marriotts (e.g., Desert Springs Villas I) are semi-dual affiliated.  Most inventory goes to ii but some shows up in RCI.  Interestingly, the RCI listing calls the resort "Desert Springs Villas I"  and has dropped the Marriott part from the name.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 8, 2018)

We attended a sales presentation at Welk San Diego on the day they officially announced their affiliation with RCI. Welk owners will be able to exchange through both RCI and II, but Welk ownership will now include paid membership to RCI only. If owner wishes to exchange within II also, they will be on their own to pay for the II membership and register their Welk unit(s).


----------



## hjtug (Mar 3, 2018)

Due to some plans of our Southern CA family it became very unlikely that we would book at Welk San Diego this spring for a visit.  However, I kept searching in II for a Resort Villa 2 bedroom for March to see whether exchange or getaway availability might show up in spite of Welk's shifting to RCI.  Nothing appeared until today when exchanges showed up for March and April.  Also some accommodation certificate availability for March.  Perhaps the resort has found that rentals and RCI exchanges have not been meeting their needs.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes! Welk now exchange only thru RCI, no more Getaways .


----------



## vikingsholm (Mar 4, 2018)

hjtug said:


> Due to some plans of our Southern CA family it became very unlikely that we would book at Welk San Diego this spring for a visit.  However, I kept searching in II for a Resort Villa 2 bedroom for March to see whether exchange or getaway availability might show up in spite of Welk's shifting to RCI.  Nothing appeared until today when exchanges showed up for March and April.  Also some accommodation certificate availability for March.  Perhaps the resort has found that rentals and RCI exchanges have not been meeting their needs.


I noticed that too. Can't figure out what's going on with Welk, thought they were moving out of II almost exclusively to RCI.
I hope they continue to use both. I will trade for them within II, but they require too many TPUs IMO for their RCI trades.


----------



## dannybaker (Mar 4, 2018)

We have owned welk for over 15 years, we bought there because we could trade with both II AND RCI.
Welk has paid our II dues for as long as I can remember as part of ownership. Last month that changed and we can still trade with II we just have to pay a II fee.We already have a II account with Marriott but will need to open another account to use II with welk weeks.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 6, 2018)

Duplicate post removed.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 6, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Yes! Welk now exchange only thru RCI, no more Getaways .


Some getaways and exchanges have shown up again in II. The getaways are expensive for the 2 bedroom villas - over $1000.


----------



## skimble (May 19, 2018)

Welk just signed on with RCI.  They've transferred II Points ownerships into RCI Points.  They're also offering and encouraging Weeks owners to deposit with RCI.   
Also, Welk has an exclusive contract with RCI to trade into 20 of the top-rated resorts in RCI.   I don't know all the details, but reading between the lines... inventory is tied up because there's a changeover.  And, since it's RCI, filters and mini-systems are getting first priority over this inventory.


----------



## Icc5 (May 19, 2018)

We own at Welk in Escondido as week owner in the Villas and just came back from staying at our unit.  We were told while there that Welk would only trade thru RCI.  That is whom we've always used in the past even though I know they used to be duel affiliated.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 25, 2018)

Icc5 said:


> We own at Welk in Escondido as week owner in the Villas and just came back from staying at our unit.  We were told while there that Welk would only trade thru RCI.  That is whom we've always used in the past even though I know they used to be duel affiliated.


From what I've read from other Welk owners, I believe that Welk will endorse/prefer RCI but will also continue to trade through ii.  But if an owner wants to use ii, they need to buy their own annual membership.  Their RCI membership is paid through the MF.  When someone who works at the timeshare or sells them, and tells you something, you can assume that they may not be telling the complete truth.  

People assume that Marriott ownly trades through ii, but the truth is that there are some older units (like Desert Springs Villas I) that still exchange through RCI.


----------

